

7tutorials.com got demoted to Google PR3. Any advice to get it back to PR4? - carusen


======
mikerhoads
If you are worried about your PageRank number, your priorities are off. Be
worried about your actual search traffic. If that has not dropped off, there
is not cause for concern.

As far as advice goes, I'll stick with the default white hat advice: Improve
your search traffic by building as much good original content you can and form
relationships with other quality relevant sites that lead to backlinks.

~~~
carusen
As a result of the PageRank drop, the search traffic dropped by 35% - which is
huge.

